# فيديو لحادث سير لاكثر من عربة عجيب



## safety113 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هل أنت مع قطع اشارة المرور وهي حمراء؟
*تعال معي لتري هذا الحادث المريع*
اضغط على الرابط لرؤية الحادث​ 
http://filesplus.abunawaf.com/2009-12/item-1260158646.gif


----------



## تمبيزة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

where is the file

thanks


----------



## sayed00 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كسر الاشارة تعتبر كبيرة من الكبائر

مثلها مثل قتل النفس عمدا

مجرد رأى


----------



## محمد جابررشوان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اهم حاجة فى الدنيا النظام
واعتقد انى فى ناس كتيرة مش بتحب النظام
عشان مش اتعودو على


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على العرض


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud20202020 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووو*


----------



## hanisami (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور على العرض*​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخذ بالاسباب ومنها أتباع القواعد والأنظمة يقينا بأذن الله المخاطر في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

